# Worst 7T32 Ever?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Well, thought i'd add a 4th 7T32 to my collection this week after spotting a total Bargain finishing on e.bay.

Its a 7T32-7C60. 3 dial, 4 button chronograph with a lightish metallic blue dial and navy blue sub-dials.

From the picture it looked ace, and the price was perfect, change out of Â£25! Now its arrived though, i'm far from impressed. The glass is chipped (it did say light damage, imagined a couple of surface scratches), the bracelet is really light and tinny, the back is a clip on instead of a screw back and the clasp doesn't have a safety catch.

Not sure now whether to stick it back for sale as a spares/repairs or just keep this as my scrapper and have my black/silver chronograph refurbed...

If anyone has this watch or one of the many dial variations (the -7C60 models I mean, I know there are thousands of 7T32's about), I'd appreciate some advice. I'm not pleased with the quality of this one though, just want shut I think...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Send it back to the seller as "not as described" - they can't fight it now a days what with eBay being so insanely customer focused


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Given that 7t32 spares are only available via seiko now, I'd consider keeping it for the mechanism - if it's in good working order.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Seems to be a good timekeeper over 24 hours, the chronograph and alarm are in good working order. Apart from the glass this is actuallt a pretty good watch, I am just used to the nice chunky weighty pieces Seiko usually release. This one feels too flimsy. I'll get the back off later when I've cleared my desks and see how clean it is inside. Might be worth hanging on to for a little while.


----------

